# 2 litters *pics*



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

*Litter 1*
_Unmarked brindle X Recessive Yellow_









Litter 2
_Black self X Black self_


----------



## Fun Family Rodentry (Dec 1, 2009)

The little black brokens are so cute!


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

They are my favorites 

Both does had small litters, I didnt have to cull any yet


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

The little b & w on the right looks like it has polka dots.


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Ive been calling that one Dot,lol


----------



## zoocrewmice (May 5, 2009)

Dude. You MUST put that little dotty broken black in a tiny envelope, give it to a pigeon, and have the pigeon fly it to me. And then I will contemplate eating it out of cuteness. Then I will decide against eating it and instead keep it all for me with some of my other brokens and drool over it every day. :lol:


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Welcome back Windyhill


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Dot is a halfway good looking even marked mouse~!


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

Rhasputin said:


> Dot is a halfway good looking even marked mouse~!


How do you reckon?

I think Dot is a good name. I know another mouse named Dot.


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Jack Garcia said:


> Rhasputin said:
> 
> 
> > Dot is a halfway good looking even marked mouse~!
> ...


Oh wait, I think I mean broken. Doh.

Well, the positions, and size, and shape of the spots are nice. The butt spot is a turn-off as far as standards go, but as far as shape, and how the rest of the spots are positioned, they're very appealing. 
It's even got one black ear, which is nice. 

(image of an ideal broken marked mouse, from Finnmouse)


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

The ECMA's standards say this:



> Broken- Broken marked mice may be shown in any recognized color. They have as many colored spots or patches as possible on a white background, even in size, sharply defined, and distributed irregularly all over the body to create a pattern that is pleasing to the eye. A face patch and opposite ear patch are strongly desired. Rump patches should be halved or minimal.


(Quoted with permission.)

I quote the ECMA because it seems mid-way in between the AFRMA's and the NMCs in what it requires on a broken mouse. The spots, to me, look poorly defined (in other words, not "sharp") and there is not only a missing face patch and opposite ear patch, but also the rump is way too heavily colored.

Not to say she isn't an adorable and unique (and cute) mouse. She is and if I had her I'd probably keep her.


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

She is adorable, indeed.


----------



## GypsyTails (Jul 14, 2010)

Hey, I have a mouse named Dot! :lol: She's a card!


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

GypsyTails said:


> Hey, I have a mouse named Dot! :lol: She's a card!


The same Dot who got lost in our car and I carried to you as we were leaving?


----------



## GypsyTails (Jul 14, 2010)

Yes, indeed!


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Thanks
I hope this Dot doesnt get lost in a car,lol

Marking wise, I think its pretty good for being a shot in the dark, both parents are black selfs


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Well sadly the doe ate Dot and a few others


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

windyhill said:


> Well sadly the doe ate Dot and a few others


Bad luck matey 

x


----------



## zoocrewmice (May 5, 2009)

Sorry to hear that. :\


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

No clue why, she is acting fine with the rest and has eve taken in a foster baby with no problem


----------

